# Give Cassell his extension



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I think it might be time for the Clippers to talk to Cassell about extending his contract by 2 years. Cassell himself said he would like to play 2 more years in the NBA and then retire. Cassell is the type of PG the Clippers have been missing. He has fire and a winning mentality. No reason not to extend. The real question though would be how much you give him for those 2 years.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

No reason? He's OLD.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

We need to give Cassel an extension because theres no way in hell that we should let Livingston be our starting PG next season... he needs at least one more season as a backup before he'll be ready. Cassel could be the starter next season and then come off the bench the 2nd year when Shaun should be ready.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

WTChan said:


> No reason? He's OLD.


Cassell may be old but he's not an athletic type player like many other PG's in the league, he plays mroe on skill, he could last 2 more years easily.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

WTChan said:


> No reason? He's OLD.



He is 36 and averaging 18 PPPG and 6.5 APG, I don't think his age is bothering him or the Clippers. He stated that in his 2 remaining years he wouldn't mind coming off of the bench which would help him as he gets older.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

WTChan said:


> No reason? He's OLD.


Stockton at age 40 was better than 90% of the PG's in the league.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Sign Cassell for another two years. Do it Elgin, doooo ittt nooow.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Weasel said:


> The real question though would be how much you give him for those 2 years.


This is why you don't extend him.

If Cassell thinks he should get a couple million to be a backup the next 2 seasons, forget it.

We all know he has aspirations to coach after his career is over.

I would play that to my advantage, get him to come back for cheap, with the idea of Dunleavy helping mold him into a coach. 

In a few years, he can be the Clips head coach, and Dunleavy can be the fulltime GM.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

If were talking about a rebraca like contract, i say do it. Even if he looses 10-20% of the game he has this year (which i doubt), next year he is still better than most PG's in the league. 

BUT. If the clippers all of a sudden sour on livingston, then they have to think...do they just decide to use his entire cap space to sign a FA guy to come in to be the starter? Or perhaps use his cap space, plus livingston to trade for a star PG from antoher team that could be on the block?

I doubt anything is done until next summer.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I want Sam back but giving him an extension NOW might mean he'll start tanking since he got himself a deal, even tho I don't think he will, but you never know. If we don't, he can walk in the offseason. Anyone know if he'll be Restricted or Not?


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Sign Cassell for another two years. Do it Elgin, doooo ittt nooow.


!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

In a few years, he can be the Clips head coach, and Dunleavy can be the fulltime GM.


hahha thats an interesting idea...


well....i think they should start talking about an extension until the end of the season and so 

can see how our season played out....

and i think if teams offer him an understandable amount, nothing extreme....they should match

whatever...of course as its not an absurd amount....HE IS GREAT

HE IS GREAT....did i say HE IS GREAT...and by that i mean...just his presence on the floor

makes this team have the optimism like we have never had before....he makes a HUGE difference

yes hes old, but for 2 more years....i say do it....and hopefully he can stay within the organization

as like he said, THE KING OF L.A hahaha he said he would consider himself that if he took the Clips

to the playoffs 
:clap: 

and i say....while Corey gets back or something....and once Sam is through, Daniel Ewing becomes

our PG after him, then Livingston...but once again... WE HAVE TO GIVE HIM AN EXTENSION

if it were not FOR SAM we would not be over 500 right now...and tahts a fact.... 

he has lived up to everything we expected him to be...and thats all i gotta say about that!

:angel:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i dont think daniel ewing will EVER be a starting PG in this league. A SG with a taller PG, maybe, but his forte is driving and shooting, not running a team.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hmm....good point....but damn..Livingston....has not really "ran a team" very well for me 

to be optimistic he will do a good job at it .....we need someone like Sam...hes done a hell of a job


leading this team.....if he leaves....i dont know who will run it, and PG has always been our problem...

if he leaves....we might go back the Clips of old


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

leidout said:


> Stockton at age 40 was better than 90% of the PG's in the league.


Who else is like that? 
If the extension is a bargain, go for it. But I have a feeling that Cassell will ask for quite a bit of money. Cassell is a very good mentor for Livingston. I love his attitude.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I say extend for two years. Have him be part time starter next year, then the next year have him be a player/assistant coach. Then the next year or two after that, full fledged assistant coach, then head coach a la Johnson from Dallas.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i think it all depends on what happens at the end of the season....who knows if Sam

even wants to stay involved with the Organization....but yeah 


i think he can someday be a great coach...his work ethic...his attitude oh man! :banana:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> i think it all depends on what happens at the end of the season....who knows if Sam
> 
> even wants to stay involved with the Organization....but yeah
> 
> ...


i think that's one of the best things about having sam on our team. if he ever gets injured (hopefully not for a very long time :curse: ) look for him to continue verbally run and support the team. his attitude helps the team whether he's on or off the court


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"his attitude helps the team whether he's on or off the court"


well said :biggrin: 


:cheers:


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

WTChan said:


> No reason? He's OLD.


Ahem.

I can think of one top point guard who did the job at a Playoff level into his 40s--and was the undisputed leader of his team for almost twenty years.

That said, it might be wise to wait and see how Cassell's doing closer to the end of the season. If he's still energetic and productive, sure, offer him the extension. There's no reason he wouldn't accept it. If he's not...well, y'all got a decent season out of him.

Thing is, the last two seasons in Minnesota, he started to fade after the All Star break. It'll be interesting to see if he's still solid come mid-March.

Laurie


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

i really like having cassell in the clips. i like how crafty he is and i hope that he keeps it up. if i was a gm i would give cassell his extension and teach livingston some tricks.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Who else is like that?
> If the extension is a bargain, go for it. But I have a feeling that Cassell will ask for quite a bit of money. Cassell is a very good mentor for Livingston. I love his attitude.


Uh... you do know that Sam picked up quite a few tips from Stockton on how to he lasted so long in the league? And has tried to mold his workout/diet after Stockton as well. Heard most of this 2 years ago when he became the oldest 1st time all-star ever.... he's still putting up similar numbers too.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Watch the last 5 minutes of todays game to see why Cassell should be extended.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Jaric last 5 games: 5 points, 2 assists, 3 rebounds

Cassell last 5 games: 22 points, 6 assists, 4 rebounds. 

Do we have bird rights on sam from minny, so that we can go over the cap to resign him next year? If so, i say, lets make a couple trades, bring in a couple holes in the roster via free agency, then after were done, resign him..if we resign him first, that will use up space for our cap.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Yeah, I think a players bird years are included in trades and only time they lose it is if they get waived or they sign with a new team(no S&T). but then again, I don't know the CBA good enough


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

But until I hear a better argument than 'John Stockton did it', I'm not gonna buy it. Just because Stockton did it doesn't mean everyone else can.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

WTChan said:


> But until I hear a better argument than 'John Stockton did it', I'm not gonna buy it. Just because Stockton did it doesn't mean everyone else can.


Then you need to watch some Clippers games, because "Sam Cassell IS doing it".


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

1 year can mean a huge drop off in performance. Duncan, Shaq fell off. Jason Kidd fell off. They're still good, but they're not as good as last year. Cassell will drop off. When his legs get weaker he'll lose his post-up fadeaway. Then he's just a distributor and a jumpshooter.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

WTChan said:


> 1 year can mean a huge drop off in performance. Duncan, Shaq fell off. Jason Kidd fell off. They're still good, but they're not as good as last year. Cassell will drop off. When his legs get weaker he'll lose his post-up fadeaway. Then he's just a distributor and a jumpshooter.


So you're saying you wouldn't sign Duncan, Shaq or Kidd to an extension on your team? 

Yeah.... how about you think before you speak.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Cassell aren't as good as those guys. I'm saying, if those guys can drop off, so can Cassell.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Cassell doesnt even use his legs what are you talking about. Watch the games and then get come back. Yeah he is gonna decline a little so what that is what happens, but he is playing at sucj a high level now that If he isnt quit as good, it still leaves him at pretty damm good.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> Cassell doesnt even use his legs what are you talking about. Watch the games and then get come back. Yeah he is gonna decline a little so what that is what happens, but he is playing at sucj a high level now that If he isnt quit as good, it still leaves him at pretty damm good.


I watch enough games to make a my judgement. He doesn't use his legs? Everybody use their legs. He will not be the same after this year, he is just gonna revert to his last year on the Wolves. And although he will still be a capable player, he's gonna ask for too much money.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

WTChan said:


> I watch enough games to make a my judgement. He doesn't use his legs? Everybody use their legs. He will not be the same after this year, he is just gonna revert to his last year on the Wolves. And although he will still be a capable player, he's gonna ask for too much money.


Why don't you let the next season play out?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Sam Cassell isnt going to lose his 2o inch vertical leap sorry, that just because your team the sonics are playing bad this year you have to go and complain at other team boards with some pull out of your *** nonsense.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Cassell might not be exactly the same, but then could you have predicted that at age 36, one year OLDER than he was last year, he would be doing BETTER at THIS old age? So who knows. I personally dont think we need him to be better, NOR the same as this year. I'd take 80% of him next year, because hopefully livingston will rebound from this nightmare season to start earning his money next year and play more of a role. 

Not sure how much the clippers will want to throw at him though, and im sure there will be teams out there willing to give him decent money with how sorry PG's are in the league these days on some teams. Clippers dont really have big expiring contracts. Cassell is the only one. Then there is wilcox unless he decides to take the clippers qualifying offer of 3.5 million. The increases in everyone elses salaries such as brand, livingston, kaman, mobley, maggs, etc. pretty much cap the clippers out, even if they offer cassell 5 million. So that should give the clippers a vets exception next year, right? 

I really dont see the need to have a lot of money in free agency next year. Theyre starting 5 would be set with kaman, brand, maggs, mobley, and either cassell or livingston. Their second unit would also be set with rebraca, Singleton, Ross, Ewing,and again livingston or cassell. If they lose wilcox, they can just get another guy in the draft to take up his space, or mabye boniface? or maybe sofo?

So i say lets keep this team together. give cassell what he wants unless its ridiculous, and lets do another playoff run


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> Sam Cassell isnt going to lose his 2o inch vertical leap sorry, that just because your team the sonics are playing bad this year you have to go and complain at other team boards with some pull out of your *** nonsense.


Don't attack my team.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Cassell might not be exactly the same, but then could you have predicted that at age 36, one year OLDER than he was last year, he would be doing BETTER at THIS old age? So who knows. I personally dont think we need him to be better, NOR the same as this year. I'd take 80% of him next year, because hopefully livingston will rebound from this nightmare season to start earning his money next year and play more of a role.
> 
> Not sure how much the clippers will want to throw at him though, and im sure there will be teams out there willing to give him decent money with how sorry PG's are in the league these days on some teams. Clippers dont really have big expiring contracts. Cassell is the only one. Then there is wilcox unless he decides to take the clippers qualifying offer of 3.5 million. The increases in everyone elses salaries such as brand, livingston, kaman, mobley, maggs, etc. pretty much cap the clippers out, even if they offer cassell 5 million. So that should give the clippers a vets exception next year, right?
> 
> ...


That is what I think he'll ask for. It is incredibly hard for a player at this age to be so consistent. This is Minnesota all over again- all-star one year, top 10 most overpaid players the next. Think of the worst-case scenario: Clippers extend Cassell, and he performs poorly. He is old enough that there is minimal chance of him getting to his contract year's level. For example, Tyson Chandler might be horrible now, but he still has the chance to get back to his previous level later this season, or during his second or third year. He is young enough to improve on this abysmal half-season. Cassell won't do that.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Cassell has said he wants to play two more seasons and doenst mind coming off the bench I think around 8 million is fair and it's not gonna be a huge long contract. And even if it's more the Clippers dont need money to get players right now. They only have 3 players who probaly wont be back next year, Wilcox, N'Dong, McCarty the rest are under contract. They can just use the Mid level to try and get a back-up big and then there set.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Watch the last 5 minutes of todays game to see why Cassell should be extended.


applied to the raptor game last nite...case in point...excellent weasel!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> Cassell has said he wants to play two more seasons and doenst mind coming off the bench I think around 8 million is fair and it's not gonna be a huge long contract. And even if it's more the Clippers dont need money to get players right now. They only have 3 players who probaly wont be back next year, Wilcox, N'Dong, McCarty the rest are under contract. They can just use the Mid level to try and get a back-up big and then there set.


He said 8 million?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

No, I said that, as a equal pay for him but I realize that it might be closer to 10.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Starbury03 said:


> No, I said that, as a equal pay for him but I realize that it might be closer to 10.


Are you talking about 2 years 10 mil or 10 mil a year?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

10 a year. A year he makes 8 this year and he is on the all-star bubble. I think he should get around 8. But he might want more and if he doesnt, they need to bring him back even if that is what it requires. Like I said before the next two season's they dont really need money to go and get people with 11 players under contract for next season. With 2 and possibly 3 picks. Then Dunleavy only usually wants to keep 14 guy so they wont have alot of room to add players. Just proabably the mid-level exception and possibly the low level exception.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Wouldn't Cassell want to ask for more than 2 years?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He has said he wants to only play for two years more.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

He just said on ESPN tonight he only wants to play 2 more years. I say 7.5-8.5 mil per year for 2 years.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> He just said on ESPN tonight he only wants to play 2 more years. I say 7.5-8.5 mil per year for 2 years.


That would be fine if he was going to play like this for 2 more years, but he's not.

Plus he wants to be a backup next year...

So we're going to pay $16 million for a 36 year old backup PG?


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

arenas809 said:


> That would be fine if he was going to play like this for 2 more years, but he's not.
> 
> Plus he wants to be a backup next year...
> 
> So we're going to pay $16 million for a 36 year old backup PG?


I understand where your going... but he's not a regular backup. He's an impact player. He brings W's, the most important thing a player can do. But realisticly we still have to overpay a tad to keep quality players. How many people are going to be vying for his services? I say do it a few weeks before the playoffs start. 

I think he could def have another year close to the way he's playing this year.. and then in the last year of his contract if something goes wrong its tradeable. Hopefully he'll be at 80%+.


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

> That would be fine if he was going to play like this for 2 more years, but he's not.


wasn't this Milwaukee's and Minnesota's belief as well? 
I sure hope the Clippers brass don't let (in the words of Mike Smith) the "best 36 year old basketball player/coach get away from finishing his career in L.A.

"i'ma gamer!"- Sam Cassell


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I think its going to come down to market value. Other teams will see what he did for the clipps this year and might want to overpay him. The thing is, he has said he doesnt want to start next year. So how many teams will have enough cap space to sign him after filling more important holes (i cant see a backup PG as the first thing you do in the offseason)? 

The clippers might do what they always do and let the market determine his value, but the problem is he is unrestricted. HOpefully he would have enough loyalty to us to tell the clippers whatever deal he has been offered, and give them the opportunity to match it. 

After thinking about it, id put the max at 7 million personally. Hes not worth it perhaps as a backup, but with as shaky as livingston is, i dont see the clippers having much of a choice.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I dont see him as a back-up next season, he is close to an all-star this year. and Livingston looks worse and worse all the time.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

I keep on saying Danniel Ewing over Livingston....but i dont know when people that 

on the Shawn Livingston hype boat are gonna get off.....


it was evident yesterday...did you guys see what happened when he got on the floor???


once again i say....he aint the future of ****


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I agree with Ewing over Livingston. At least he wont turn it over as much.


----------

